# Trudnoća i porod > Porod > Rodilišta >  OPĆA BOLNICA SISAK

## Nina20

želim čuti vaša iskustva. kako vam je bilo? koji doktor vas je porodio? kakve su babice? kakve su sestre? šta ste nosile sa sobom? itd. jednostavno sve me zanima
Hvala   :Grin:

----------


## irenas

Imaš o tome ovdje

http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...ighlight=sisak

----------

